# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

A warmer than normal weather forecast has finally gotten fisherman out exploring the lake. Most anglers are reporting a good 18 inches of ice and are accessing the lake with their vehicles. Recent snows have resulted in a fair amount of snow in some areas. Those wishing to venture around will need a 4x4 vehicle. With very little money available for lake trails this year, trails will largely be limited to the casino and Creel Bay areas as the casino and Woodland Resort have been plowing those areas. Other areas will only have the access points opened. As for fishing, anglers have been reporting some excellent fishing this past week. Walleyes are being caught in most areas of the lake with the better spots being the sunken humps and points in the Flats, Doc Hagens, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, the Casino area, Black Tiger, Stromme Addition, the storm sewer area, the south end of Black Tiger, East Devils Lake, and Lake Irvin. Anglers are using lures such as sonars or chubby darters; or jigs such as buckshots, kastmasters, raps, and nils tipped with minnows or minnow heads. Perch fisherman also reported catching some fish this past week. The better areas have been Black Tiger Bay, East Devils Lake, Creel Bay, and the Towers area. We've also had some reports of fish being caught in Pelican and the Flats. Haleys, kastmasters, genz worms, ratfinkies, and other small panfish type jigs tipped with minnow heads or wax worms along with a plain hook and minnow set up have all been working. Pike fishing's been decent as well with fish being found along with walleyes in most parts of the lake. Those targeting pike have been doing best in Walfords Bay, Jerusalem Bay, the north end of Irvin, and Sweetwater/Morrison. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

